# DIY Sump Plans



## Dan L (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi all...

Its been about 6 or 7 years since having to sell everything and move due to a divorce (not related to fish). After extensive renovations that I have done on my new house, my new wife decided that I could get a tank. I convinced her into letting me get a 6 footer. So right now I am in the planning stages for a new tank. I am currently renovating our dining room which is open to the living room where the tank will go. So I am working this tank setup into the renovation.

This tank will be getting a DIY built in stand.

The plan is to do a sump filter setup for this tank. Does anyone know of any good DIY sump plans using a glass aquarium (20 long or larger if needed). This will be for a 180 or a 210 with dual overflows and Durso Standpipes. I have also thought about doing a dual sump setup with each overflow connected to its own sump.

I did read the article in the library, but I am looking at other options as well.

Thank You


----------



## Dan L (Oct 20, 2003)

I forgot to mention that this will be a Tanganyikan community tank.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Here are a few links that could give you some ideas:
Calling all sump builders
DIY Freshwater sump/refrigerium
DIY sump build (wet/dry)


----------



## Dan L (Oct 20, 2003)

Thank you, I will take a look at the links.


----------

